# New aquistions..



## Gilda (Apr 12, 2015)

:evil: Came home from our orchid club meeting with Phrag Inca Ruby, Phrag Rosalie Dixler x caudatum (any pics of this X ) and Paph Magic Lantern ! I'm a happy camper :wink:

Hoping there will be a Paph Michael Koopowitz in the ST auction...out of all my paphs I lost..this one was my favorite .

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14460


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice acquisitions.
There is a photo of your Phrag cross, Cuzco Blood, on the Quintal Farms website. 
http://www.quintalfarms.com/gallery/orchid-gallery/


----------



## Gilda (Apr 12, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Nice acquisitions.
> There is a photo of your Phrag cross, Cuzco Blood, on the Quintal Farms website.
> http://www.quintalfarms.com/gallery/orchid-gallery/



:clap: Thank you Eric ! I googled the x but came up with no picture.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2015)

You're welcome.


----------



## iwillard (Apr 17, 2015)

Great choices,Gilda!


----------

